# spring warrior fish camp



## loggrhead (Jan 7, 2008)

Has anyone on here ever heard of spring warrior fish camp on the gulf coast of Fla. if so,is James Pittman still running it??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2008)

*Spring Warrior*

I don't know who runs it, but thats where I fish out of most of the time. Call Capt. Dwayne Sadler at 1 850 843 1690 or 1 850 584 5264  he guides out of Warrior and is my guide when fishing out of SW.  If you need more info. on this or Keaton Beach give me a shout.  Mill Smith


----------



## loggrhead (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks Mill, I got in touch with james, I've fished there since I was little boy with my father(god rest his soul).I think it's time to make memories there with my two boys.Awesome fishing years ago,I hope it's still as good and quiet as I remember??


----------



## blindhog (Jan 8, 2008)

I counted 20 boats in the flats there this last saturday. Not one boat landed a trout, but each had a couple of reds.   The weekend before we caught many good trout and reds.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2008)

The "fish camp" burnt down last year.  James is still around.  Rocks are still there too '-)


----------



## Slayer (Jan 8, 2008)

I usually run up to Spring Warrior from Keaton Beach......a little bit of a run, but the bottom of my boat and my prop appreciates it!!!

last year, 3rd week of march, people couldnt get out of Spring Warrior until the tide was coming in, 

we slap wore out the "gator" trout around the first big set of oyster bars just north  of the spring warrior entrance


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 8, 2008)

My BIL use to own a house about 10 miles or so away from
the camp, and had a buddy (Ralph) that also guided down there...
Don't remember Ralphs last name, but I think his son still guides
out of there....

Both have passed away, but I ate a LOT of trout from that
area...Even caught a few reds.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2008)

7 Mag Hunter,  the man you are thinking of was Ralph Sadler,  the absolute best flats guide I ever fished with, he used to build his own boats.  His son, Dwayne guides now, but can't hold a candle to the old man.  Mr. Ralph passed away a few years back, there is a wreath hanging on a pole right before leaving the creek entering the flats in his honor.  When we first started fishing there about 25 plus years ago, you might see 2-3 boats all day, now in the spring, SW and Keaton Beach are wrapped up in boats.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep, It was Ralph Sadler...I have rode in his boat many times...
Big and wide !!!!
Wore a home made (out of a t-shirt) head cover to protect his
face from the sun/wind....My BIL owned a house real close to
the K-mart down there....Was a really good place to eat down
there where they sang some kinda county music or something???

Ralph came to my BILs funeral and he died a few months later...
They were really good friends all the way to the end....
Really sad to see Ralph travel all the way to GA to attend his
"buddies" funeral....


----------

